# Guess the Score Thursday May 19th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









*Indiana Pacers (2-3) - Detroit Pistons (3-2)*

*Time*: 7:00 Central/8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: ABC
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis

*Key Reserves:*























Anthony Johnson | Jeff Foster | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Chauncey Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Ben Wallace

*Key Reserves:*























Antonio McDyess | Lindsey Hunter | Carlos Arroyo

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 27-19
Road: 23-25
Overall: 50-44

Detroit Pistons
Home: 37-10
Road: 24-21 
Overall: 61-31*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- No one








- 19.5 ppg in the last 4 games 



*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Knee 







- IR

Pistons- 








- IR







- IR 

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jeff Foster/Dale Davis vs Ben Wallace

This isn't going to change for the remainder of the series. It's a simple fact: If we out-rebound the Pistons, we win easier. If we stay close and shoot well, there is still an opportunity to win

Games vs Pistons this year:

Pacers 97 Pistons 82 

Pistons 98 Pacers 93 

Pistons 88 Pacers 76 

Pacers 94 Pistons 81 

Pistons 96 Pacers 81 

Pacers 92 Pistons 83 

Pacers 79 Pistons 74 

Pistons 89 Pacers 76 

Pistons 86 Pacers 67 

Average Score:

Pistons- 86.3
Pacers- 83.8

<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#003366">*GAME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DAY*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DATE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*SITE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TIME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TV*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">5/9</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">L, 81-96</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Wed.</td> <td align="right">5/11</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">W, 92-83</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Fri</td> <td align="right">5/13</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">6:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">W, 79-74</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/15</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">2:30 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ABC</td> <td align="right">L, 76-89</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/17</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">6:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">L, 86-67</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/19</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ABC</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/22</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> </tbody> </table> 
** - If Necessary*

Pacers 99
Pistons 81</center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, but this might be Reggie's last.

Pacers- 82
Pistons- 80


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Sorry guys, but this is Reggie's last.


cmon man have some faith lol..even though the pacers chance of winning is abit slim..
Pacers 90
Pistons 82


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think the only way we can win this is if Reggie goes off for 50 points. I hope he'll be shooting a lot tomorrow.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pistons 92
Pacers 86


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

It's been a great career for Reggie, but they are in tough now

but

Pacers 85
Pistons 82


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is too soon, but if it really is his last game, this is the way he should go- at Conseco. Can you imagine the reception he'll get at the end?

I still have faith. 
Pacers 92
Pistons 86

Reggie with 28 points.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I don't have time for my normal post, but here's my scores:

Pacers - 94
Pistons - 89

Reggie - 29
Jax - 17
Freddie - 13

--B. Tyler


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is Jermaine afraid to go inside on the Pistons?

8-2 Pacers with under 9 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Either our anticipation is great, or Detroit is playing unbelievably sloppy.

10-2 Indy with 7:40 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm loving our hustle. THe crowd is also very interested in this game.

14-4 Indy with 6 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great start by the Pacers. Great energy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Detroit comes back to cut the lead to 16-11 with under 3 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson ran right over Ben Wallace. Right...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

21-19 Indiana at the end of the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie Jones!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Freddie Jones great dunk. 29-21. The crowd is up on their feet.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster Flush! 

33-23 Indy with 7:20 left in the half


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What's with Tinsley shooting airballs? At least Reggie gets the shot in.

77-74.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frickin Tinsley again. Why doesn't he drive to the basket like he's done throughout the series?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anthony Johnson in for Tinsley.

Foster with the layup.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Reggie with the three!!!!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Reggie is having a hell of a last game..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

5 secs left on the shot clock. 84-79. There better be a good screen for Reggie.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bog block for Ben Wallace. You knew if Reggie got that off, that would have gone in.

The second Reggie three is no good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sad, bittersweet moment for Reggie.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pistons win 88-79. Series over. I guess if this thing was going to end here, you'd want to end it Indiana.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What a game. I guess it's better to see Reggie go out like this considering the fact that it was infront of the Indiana crowd.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hell of a game for Reggie and Oneal, glad Reggie had a good game and if we were to win Im glad it happened in Conseco so the fans could acknowledge him, and give him his due respect. Good call by LB to call and extra TO so the fans could continue the ovation for Reggie also. Heres to ya REG :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

My respect level for Larry Brown went up a lot. That was a great game with plenty of clutch plays. It was a great way for Reggie to go out: In Conseco and scoring 27 points on 11-16 FG's and 4-8 from 3's. 

Final Score- 88-79 Detroit ends Reggie's 18 year career

Pacers Fan- 27, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 11, but DQ'd
BaLLiStiX17- 17, but DQ'd
Copper- 11
DJMD- 12, but DQ'd
Turkish- 15, but DQ'd
Jones- 16, but DQ'd

As it figures out to be, Detroit ends the Reggie's year, and a Piston's fan wins the final guess the score.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> My respect level for Larry Brown went up a lot. That was a great game with plenty of clutch plays. It was a great way for Reggie to go out: In Conseco and scoring 27 points on 11-16 FG's and 4-8 from 3's.
> 
> Final Score- 88-79 Detroit ends Reggie's 18 year career
> 
> ...


 Its what we do...lol :clap: I liked Rips comments about picking Reggies brain now to try to emulate his game further, and a class move by Reggie while he and Rip were shaking hands at the end of the game telling Rip he has to carry the torch for their brand of game now. He said something about being a shooter and that Rip has to carry the torch. Im not sure how many caught it, it was barely audible. Now a question for the Pacer fans...after the battles with Detroit will any of you root for them now? or will you root against out of spite? I know as much bad blood is between the clubs and fans, if we had lost I would have probably rooted for Indy cause of the whole Reggie retirement and the idea of Indy winning it after all the roadblocks this year.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Im not sure how many caught it, it was barely audible.


All I caught was Reggie telling Rip to enjoy his career as long as he could.



> Now a question for the Pacer fans...after the battles with Detroit will any of you root for them now? or will you root against out of spite?


Definately root against them. No offense, but I can't stand watching Detroit. I skipped most 2nd and 3rd quarters of the series because of this. The only player I have a huge problem with is Ben Wallace for the obvious reasons. I don't hate Rasheed anymore, but I just don't like him. Maybe it's the clutch shots, guarenteed victories, or his apparent leadership role on the team. I just can't come upon one thing. After the Wallaces and Darko, I really don't have a problem with anyone. I don't hate Billups, but I really don't think he deserved Finals MVP. Rip is all right since he plays pretty similar to Reggie. If he ever gets traded to another team I'll be rooting for him. I don't see why I don't Prince for that block last year, but he's probably my favorite Piston.


----------

